# Craft of the Month for June 2019 DRAGON EYES



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oooh. I'm in. I need to do some fun crafty stuff! 

Now to figure out WHAT I'm going to make with dragon eyes... hmmmm.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> oooh. I'm in. I need to do some fun crafty stuff!
> 
> Now to figure out WHAT I'm going to make with dragon eyes... hmmmm.


Sweet let the planning start now


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

So just making the eyes or incorporating them into something?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> So just making the eyes or incorporating them into something?


Either or what ever you would like to create


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got some eyes done posting pics soon


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This will be fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok guys my dragon eyes i have been working on .


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ohhhh those are so pretty! How did you make them?

I have got to get going on my project!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> ohhhh those are so pretty! How did you make them?
> 
> I have got to get going on my project!!


Thank you they are made with finger nail polish so fun to create them


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok guys my dragon eyes i have been working on .
> View attachment 712608
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! I like!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Oh! I like!


Thank you


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Those are amazing!


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

A couple months late but here are my dragon eyes . Just wish I had a Dragon now.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Creepylady those are awesome!


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Creepylady those are awesome!


Thanks Ladyfrog-the blue part is made from clay that you bake for a few minutes to harden. I make many of the bones, teeth and skulls for my props from this clay


----------



## jinerva (Oct 26, 2019)

a_granger said:


> Oh! I like!


Those are awesome!


----------

